
A Wayback Machine for Source Code - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/software-heritage-source-code-archive/
======
anarbadalov
The actual archive, released to the public in coming weeks:
[https://www.softwareheritage.org/](https://www.softwareheritage.org/)

------
sdruskat
Software Heritage is doing great things, and will be central to current
efforts in research software sustainability, software citation, and most of
all reproducible research!

